# Its done, 'cept for the edging. Pic Heavy



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

My latest project. Its my 1st round ripple. Im just trying to decide if I like the white edging or not. I dont like fringe, so thats out. I like the way a ripple looks, it is more work though, & slower going. It fits a double bed. Nice and warm too.


















A little better lighting.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Amazing!!! I like the white on the edge. Is that crocheted?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Amazing!!! I like the white on the edge. Is that crocheted?


yes, its heavy cause its all single crochet.



> thats very pretty! I like it without the white edge but either way will be lovely!



Thank you, CL & WIHH, Im kinda waiting to see what everyone thinks of the edgeing. Im having a hard time deciding.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome!!!

It's like a firework! 

I vote for the white edging.

Have a good day!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Fabulous -- I bet all that zigzagging drove you crazy at times. My vote is for white edging.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool! I'm impressed  I vote for no white edging.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

It's so beautiful!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you every one! 


> I bet all that zigzagging drove you crazy at times.


Thats what slowed me down. If it would have been straight across, I would have had it done in half the time. 
It needs something, Im thinking maybe white tips.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Very Very Pretty either way!


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful! Great Job!!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome - very cool! 

I think the white edging sets it off :goodjob:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's a lot of work! Looks great! I think I would vote for no white edging. How long did you say it took you to make this?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> How long did you say it took you to make this?


Ive been on and off with it for 3 months. Id say probably a good 3 weeks of 8hr days. Its the single crochet that really eats up the time.

Its from a pattern I got from Annies Attic on 8/16. I couldnt get the inner star to work out the way it should. The one I made was a practice blanket, that got far enough ahead I decided just to go with it. 

Most of the stars I made usually looked like this.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

You do beautiful work! If it was me I'd go without the white edging but either way it'll be gorgeous.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice. It will be gorgeous either way!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is beautiful. I would go with the white edging. It sets off the blue so pretty.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It needs the white frame. You are right, but I think the single row will look better than several rows.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I like it withOUT the white edging. With the white edging, my eye is looking for another color to finish it off.

It already fits a double bed .... pull off the final white and call it done!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I didnt buy all the yarn at once, & that last white is brighter than whats already in there. I couldnt get that in the pics very well. It needed something though. So I decided to finish with one last row of half double crochet light grey, with kinda decorative tips.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I like it with the blue to finish it off. Since you don't like fringing any more than I do, how about a small white or grey tassle on each tip? 

Ripples are always so nice and warm. I've never seen a round one like that in real life, so thanks for the photos. What kind of yarn is it?

Peg


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I crochet as well. WOW... single crochet... It is thick and heavy and a lot of time and love went into it. I do like the white edging, but I like it without as well. Beautiful work!!


----------

